
Parallel sequential scan support in PostgreSQL - ioltas
http://git.postgresql.org/gitweb/?p=postgresql.git;a=commitdiff;h=80558c1f5aa109d08db0fbd76a6d370f900628a8
======
reactor
[http://rhaas.blogspot.sg/2015/11/parallel-sequential-scan-
is...](http://rhaas.blogspot.sg/2015/11/parallel-sequential-scan-is-
committed.html)

